# Backup Camera and Alarm



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Was getting in the Jeep at the local store and saw a young lady loading her bags in her SUV. Her tiny son 2 year old son was standing behind it....directing traffic.

Yup, not very bright, mom...

After I got in, I asked my wife where the little boy was and she said they walked away - and I realized that if that little boy had gotten away and was behind the Jeep, I would not have realized it without her spotting for me.

Yup, I'm putting backup cams and alarms on all 3 vehicles. Heck, maybe even front cams and side cams.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I use mine to park in the lot between the lines where someone idiot insisted that 90° parking as opposed to angle parking was a good idea.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Our new SUV has a back up camera (I suppose they all do now) mounted in the dash but I can't get used to moving backwards but looking forward. It's the wife's main drive so I don't drive it that often but find myself backing up the old fashioned way. Another problem up here is in the winter the camera lens is crudded over most of the time. Perhaps not totally blocked but blurry enough that you you don't see a lot of detail.


I'm surprised somebody hasn't lobbied for backup alarms on personal vehicles.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Our new SUV has a back up camera (I suppose they all do now) mounted in the dash but I can't get used to moving backwards but looking forward. It's the wife's main drive so I don't drive it that often but find myself backing up the old fashioned way. Another problem up here is in the winter the camera lens is crudded over most of the time. Perhaps not totally blocked but blurry enough that you you don't see a lot of detail.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised somebody hasn't lobbied for backup alarms on personal vehicles.


It's a good plan to look the old fashion way in parking lots at night even with a BU cam the way some believe the speed limit is the same as out on the street.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Backup cameras mandatory starting in 2020.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I spend half my time at Walmart, marveling at how people walk straight down the lanes intended for moving cars. Or at an angle. Wouldn't it be safer to walk toward your car or from, by the side of cars that aren't moving, rather than the moving, backing ones? Or at least on one side of the lane?


I have a Prius that was gifted to me & they can't hear me behind them.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

My wife's Maxima has a back up cam and alarms. While I don't put all my trust in it, I do like it. I think it's especially beneficial to older drivers who's eyesight and maneuverability isn't what it once was. Her car also has a warning light next to the A posts that alert you to passing cars .... of course it also lights up when you go thru the drive thru.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Was getting in the Jeep at the local store and saw a young lady loading her bags in her SUV. Her tiny son 2 year old son was standing behind it....directing traffic.
> 
> Yup, not very bright, mom...
> 
> ...



The laws are different from place to place so you have to check it out but my backup cam is set up to be a rear view monitor as well as a backup cam. It not only comes on in reverse but I can also flick a switch and turn it on manually and use it to monitor traffic behind me while driving forward. It's great for keeping an eye on the trailers while towing.


I also have a dash cam and a winch cam.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't like backup cams. Here's why:

I used to be kinda proud of the way I could swing the truck into a tight parking space, in reverse, and end up perfectly straight. I'd smile smugly as I passed cars parked crooked.

Now that everyone (but me) has a backup cam, anyone can do it. Nobody even notices that I've backed in perfectly any more.

Another useless skill, like typing or soldering copper pipes, that I'd spent a lifetime learning and is now obsolete.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Another useless skill, .........., that I'd spent a lifetime learning and is now obsolete



But you have to remember as we age we are no longer adapt as we once were. I can't see as well as I used to nor move around as easily - I'll take the help where I find it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mark sr said:


> But you have to remember as we age we are no longer adapt as we once were. I can't see as well as I used to nor move around as easily - I'll take the help where I find it.


 Thanks for explaining that for me. I couldn't have said it nearly that well but I have an example.

For several years I could do fairly well seeing ( _without head rests_ ) mostly all around Ole Blue and I didn't need a ladder to get in. That was common until I quit driving a 2003 and went to a 2016. Now I need all the above- B U camera/beeper, a ladder, hearing tests and optometrist visits.:biggrin2:


----------

